# EI and Excel?



## klolyn (22 Nov 2019)

Hi

Whilst all my community fish appear happy (not dieing) I am always struggling to keep plants alive. I tried using a CO2 setup, which didnt make any difference to plant lifespan or growth (bubble checker never changed colour even when system was obviously pouring too much gas into tank), So decided to go low tech and removed the Gas system. I have two LED strip lights by fluval (not same type) and have reduced that down to one strip on for approx 8 hours. Plants (Crypts, Java, Swords etc) have stayed alive on this low tech setup, which is encouraging. My query is - am i going a step too far with nutrients? I daily EI dose the Micro and Macros on alternate days IAW with manufacturers daily plan and i also put in 2xCaps of Flourish and Excel on the respective days. i also have the root tabs at the base of most plants too. Is this all too much?

400ltr tank
60ltr filter sump
Air stone/K1 and Biohome filtration (keeps Ammonia and Nitrates at good levels)

What do you think.....

Regards

Keith


----------



## klolyn (22 Nov 2019)

100ml of each EI on their day (using the standard dosing chamber full on the bottle) + 2 cap fulls of Flourish/Excel (As per guide on bottle for 500ltr tank_
The ferns are on wood, so they will need the water column feed i guess. I understand this is a slow process to monitor and pick up any changes. Stop the Flourish/excel or maintain that and stop the EI... decisions, decisions..!


----------



## Edvet (23 Nov 2019)

How about using Darrel's "duckweed index" where the appearence of a floating plant ( which has acces to full light and CO2 levels) dictates wether you need ferts. 
https://www.google.com/search?q=Uka...ome..69i57.11735j0j8&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## Tim Harrison (23 Nov 2019)

Darrell's Duck Weed index gets my vote too. Otherwise, it's usual to dose around 1/10 - 1/5 EI in a low-energy tank. Take a look at Tom Barr's Non Co2 Methods.


----------



## john dory (23 Nov 2019)

Hi

I give my low tech a standard weekly dose of tnc complete.
Sometimes my b53,still looks a bit pale..though,so I give them an extra shot.


----------



## Siege (24 Nov 2019)

Personally I’d go back to the start.

You say you were putting loads of co2 gas in but no change in drop checker. My money is on a leak or major gazing off in the sump.

You’ll spend twice the amount of time chasing what nutrient is doing this and that, when your real problem is co2.
You are never going to get the results of a high energy tank without using co2. This I think is what you are after.

You’ve got the kit why not reinstall it and spend half a day sorting it out and you won’t spend all your time chasing something you are never going to get?




freewolny said:


> Darrel's method is great ind that article is generally sensible, but this _*We can add KNO3 and KH2PO4 and show that in a non CO2 tank, excess PO4, NO3 (and Fe) do not cause algae blooms*. _is literally a big BS.



Now that is just totally BLOODY RUDE. I will expect an apology on your next post.

If not I expect a few pictures of your tanks that will blow my mind. And you can expect a critique as my maintenance standards are high! 

Somehow I donot think you have got any mind blowing tanks, instead I fear you wish to spend your time arguing science on a public forum for free (perhaps you are bored as your grant didn’t come through this year?)
although I hope to be proved wrong.....!


----------

